# J. Hampton Keathley III ?



## E Nomine (Mar 17, 2010)

Will someone please enlighten me regarding J. Hampton Keathley III? I find several of his articles linked in Monergism's "Directory of Theology" section, but very little biographical or background information. I'd especially like to know his church or denominational affiliation. Thanks.

Here is his author provile from Bible.org

_J. Hampton Keathley III, Th.M. is a 1966 graduate of Dallas Theological Seminary and a former pastor of 28 years. In August of 2001 he was diagnosed with lung cancer and on August 29th, 2002 he went home to be with the Lord. 
Hampton wrote many articles for the Biblical Studies Foundation and on occasion taught New Testament Greek at Moody Bible Institute, Northwest Extension for External Studies in Spokane, Washington. _


----------



## westminken (Mar 17, 2010)

I think he was in the independent Bible church. His son? was involved with many other people in doing the NET Bible. Somebody in the DFW area besides me would probably have more info about him.


----------

